# HCPS code J0696



## joyfutrell01 (Aug 4, 2010)

Work for family practice...doctor just gave 125mg of Rocephin it only comes in 250mg per HCPCS....how do I code for just 125mg


----------



## dballard2004 (Aug 4, 2010)

I will go out on a limb here, but this is how we do it in my practices....you would report 
J0696 and in the units box, enter the units as a fractional unit.  If you can't use a fraction because of the EMR limitations, I think you could add modifier 52 to the J code.  I would suggest you consult with your payer.

This is my opinion here.   Would anyone else report this differently?


----------

